
Why Daily Weight Lifting Can Be Dangerous - prostoalex
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/26/ask-well-why-daily-weight-lifting-can-be-dangerous/?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
melling
Grease the Groove.

[http://www.mensfitness.com/training/pro-tips/training-
method...](http://www.mensfitness.com/training/pro-tips/training-method-you-
never-tried-grease-groove)

------
DrScump
I don't have a beef with the conclusion, but it should be noted that an
18-year-old study is _ancient_ in comparison to all we have learned since
(e.g. about recovery, fuels, cellular adaptations, etc). A professional writer
should be more current on research.

------
venomsnake
> So his advice is to wait 48 hours between sessions of strenuous weight
> training that target a particular muscle group.

The most important part.

